# Can't install Firefox 10 from ports



## a1111exe (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I just did as root:


```
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox
make install clean
```

and got this:


```
......
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/gfx/qcms/qcms.h
 /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/gfx/qcms/qcmstypes.h ../../dist/include
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0/gfx/qcms'
gmake -C ipc export
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0/ipc'
/usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/build/autoconf/make-makefile -t /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release
 -d .. testshell/Makefile
creating ipc/testshell/Makefile
gmake[5]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/ipc/app/Makefile.in', needed by `app/Makefile'.  Stop.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0/ipc'
gmake[4]: *** [export_tier_platform] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0'
gmake[3]: *** [tier_platform] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0'
gmake[2]: *** [default] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0'
gmake[1]: *** [realbuild] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release'
gmake: *** [profiledbuild] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```

It's possible to install it by *pkg_add -r*, but this way *I* somehow only can get a Firefox 9. So *I* did *pkg_delete* on it and tried to install from ports. With error mentioned above.

My system:


```
9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you turn on any options?

Run `# make rmconfig clean` and try again.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 5, 2012)

I have had the same problem for about 1 month now. I have tried turning off ccache, running without OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS and setting GCCVER 4.2 instead of my regular gcc46; no luck. I also use Seamonkey - that does not build either. Both mozilla port builds break consistently.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

Remove any CFLAGS and related variables from /etc/make.conf.


----------



## spoom (Mar 25, 2012)

I too am having a problem with installing firefox 10. Installation halts when installing "gobject-introspection" and "cairo"; neither are installed. I would assume that any dependencies would be automatically installed as seems to be the usual procedure.

I just use the Dutchman's "portupdater" after manually updating a number of ports which would not update and were listed as dependencies (gobject-introspection, png, firefox, php5-gd); portupdater indicated the dead dependencies and I removed them. However, some, like png and php-gd should have remained as they should have been dependencies for php5 and phpMyAdmin would not update. I tried deinstalling and reinstalling to no avail.

And, phpMyAdmin (or is it phpmyadmin - I really think it would be consistent to decide whether to use the capitalization or not; this is rather confusing when searching and undermines the clarity and conciseness of FreeBSD in general) was installed earlier; it would not update until I deinstalled and reinstalled. And guess what: it is not installed and I just reinstalled it.

Am I due for the nuthouse or what is going on? Seamonkey is being stubborn - can't install it. Png won't install. I didn't find anything in UPDATING or in searching.

I have a nice little machine: Asus Maximus IV with i7-2600K at 4.7ghz, so compiling the ports is really, really quick (the motherboard was just replaced for a defective Marvell driver, unrelated to current problem) but the problems were there before replacement and have not abated.

What can I look for to post in debugging this problem?


----------

